# X Portuguese water dog for adoption



## Margot (Feb 3, 2009)

We have a ~3 year old PWD for adoption. He was foun on the street some time ago, very neglected and very scared. We took him to the shelter and with time he gained confidence. He is now still shy when meeting new people but with people he knows he is quite confident, he waves his tail, he likes walking on the leash outside the shelter. Actually he was good on the leash from day one so he probably had had a home.
He had tick fever and ear infection, we had him treated and by the end of the treatment we noticed a real change in him: he is more responsive, barks, waves his tail when we approach. He must have been in a real pain and now that he is cured he is visibly better. He has also been shaved and he seems happy about it.
We are looking for a home for him. A calm home with patient owners, not too much commotion and noise and stability in his life. He is a good dog, very very gentle with everyone, good with other dogs (should be good with cats but can be tested). He will be a wonderful pet, grateful for being given a real home.
You can read more about him here:
Afonso (x Portuguese water dog)
Contact for adoption is Association Bianca at: [email protected]
Distance is not a problem as we intend to bring him to his new home.


----------



## Margot (Feb 3, 2009)

We still did not manage to find a home for this dog  Beautiful x water dog.... He is lovely but shy. And in a kennel he is not making any progress. Alternatively, even a temporary home for a month or two would make a difference as he would definitely become more social in a home and then it would be easier for us to rehome him. Anyone??


----------

